# When Do You Set Out Your Decorations



## HorrorKnight (Jul 4, 2014)

Just curious on how early does everyone start to put decorations out, starting to see random stores selling the Halloween items already, I'm tempted to start now in August, lol!!!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I put mine up on the first day off that I have after October 1st.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*I start setting up on October 1st but because of my son's wedding on the 25th, it may be more like on the 26th or 27th and very limited this year.

If I decorate at all....
*_


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah ... it depends on my schedule. This year I don't get any time off, so I'll probably start setting up about a week out; but at night, after I get home from work.


----------



## Hell'sJanitor (Aug 14, 2014)

Mid September, I just consider it Septober.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Inside the house, mid September. Outside, October 1st.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Will be boarding up windows putting up fence and part of cemetery next week. T
Then let the grass grow around everything for two months.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The bulk of our yard decorations go up (and come back down) on October 31. Inside decorations start going up anytime after October 1, although we do have a few that stay out year-round.

We started incorporating window projections last year, and I think we began running those a week or two before Halloween.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I start about mid September. I always schedule a week's vacation the last week of September so that I can dedicate the bulk of my time to getting the big stuff built and displayed. Throughout until the big day, I'm always adding or tweaking the props.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

The weekend before Halloween


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I start with the fence and columns the first weekend of October, adding stuff until it is all out. I usually take a few days off around that weekend, and then continue to add stuff, finishing with the lighting that last weekend before the big day.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I gave myself two weekends before last year and I felt really rushed. Especially when you are putting up fake fencing, and have a lot of electrical to figure out. And the sun starts setting as you get home from work, which puts a lot of pressure on getting things out on the weekend.

I promised myself last year that I would start much earlier, but maybe go slower and so here is the new schedule for putting stuff outside:

September: Last two weekends install pallet corn maze in the driveway.

October:

First Weekend- put up cemetery fence around front yard and giant spiderweb.
Second Weekend- Set-up flaming eye projection in upstairs window with bucky hanging from the window ledge, cobweb bushes and fence
Third Weekend- Set-Up pumpkin patch area and cemetery stones, spiders
Fourth weekend- Set-out electrical, all props

That is the plan. Not saying it is a good plan, but at least I have a plan.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

First weekend in October. and keep going till the first ToT is walking down the street Halloween night.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

ATL, can I make a suggestion?
Put your last chore, "electrical",first.
This lets you have work lights out for the following chores and it gives you an early head start on any power issues you may face.
just a thought.


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Most of my stuff goes up the first weekend in October, then I tweak things and add lights/sound up until about a week before.


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Most of my stuff goes up the first weekend in October. Then I tweak things and add lights/sound up until about a week before the big night.


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

oops! Sorry for the duplicate reply. Newbie faux pas


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

^ No worries, we've all done it.


----------



## VillaHaunter (Jul 13, 2011)

I jumped the gun this year, couldn't wait any longer so I started July 28th. Should have everything out by Sep 26th.


----------



## chefcat (Mar 12, 2013)

we used to just put it up and down on the 31st, but last year we did a really cool fence and we made some large props that we had out a week or so before. That was really fun because the neighbors had some fun with them, their kids were really impressed.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

i used to date a girl who had them up all year round. her apartment was like a haunted house. not the type of gal you'd want to take home to meet momma.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm the only one in my part of the neighborhood who has ever done more than some pumpkins. I put out tombstones and hang pumpkin pails from the trees with fake tea lights in them on October 1st. I hope every year a neighbor will have a friendly decorating competition with me, but no luck yet haha There have been only about 5 TOTs for the past few years but I like to think people get a kick out of seeing the decorations all month.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:The last weekend in September if I'm lucky.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Indoor stuff will go up the last week of September. Cemetery fence and columns will go out the first week of October, along with some cheap tombstones. We live down the street from a big elementary school and get a lot of foot traffic from kids going to and from each day so the buzz starts early. All of the good stuff will go out Halloween morning. The maze in the driveway will take a few days so thinking we'll get the outer shell and most of the walls up early that week so we can get the roof panels on and then do the "interior decorating". We'll have to leave a few wall panels off until Halloween morning just to have free access to the side door of the house but that shouldn't be a huge issue.


----------



## LittleBrowMouse (Aug 15, 2014)

Because our display is for the younger crowd, we use a lot of scarecrows, straw bales and pumpkins that we actually put out in September as a Fall display. Even the orange lights go up on the house and get turned on. About a week before Halloween we put out the "scary stuff" like the jack-o-lanterns and such. We take Oct 31 off work and set up the rest of the display (videos, sounds, etc) and get into costume. It all comes down the following weekend to make way for Christmas.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Inside the house; Labor Day Weekend 

Outside the house; Last weekend in September.


----------



## Pumpkin head (Aug 14, 2013)

October 1st family tradition something Halloween has to go out front. But would be sooner if my wife would let me


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

For the few years we've been home haunting we usually go just a day or two before Halloween outdoors. I'm sure most everything would be fine but it freaks me out thinking that some of my stuff will get subjected to poor weather. We lost our foam "butcher" last year to the elements (just broke his arm - made him creepier, actually!) but the bigger our show gets the earlier we're going to have to get going! 

Indoors it's mostly year-round


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Second weekend of October things start getting set up. It's all month from there.


----------



## stars8462 (Sep 28, 2008)

I put up my cemetery fence the night before Halloween, and then get up early the next morning and set up the rest of the yard. Usually finishing a couple hours before the kids start coming by.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

The-Hog-Flu said:


> i used to date a girl who had them up all year round. her apartment was like a haunted house. not the type of gal you'd want to take home to meet momma.


Nor the type of girl that you would let handcuff you. That could go wrong in a hurry. :devil:


----------



## danieldiaz132 (Aug 24, 2014)

i usually start 2 weeks into the month, but this year i want to put them up on the 1st to get as many people to see as possible considering i live on a busy street


----------



## Odette (Jan 15, 2014)

I put up a few small things (indoors) today, but normally the last week of September for me.


----------



## runbus36 (Sep 7, 2014)

First full weekend in in October.


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Since I will be out of the country a week before Halloween, I will put my stuff out when I'm back (that being monday 27th). I will decorate indoors before that...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The-Hog-Flu said:


> i used to date a girl who had them up all year round. her apartment was like a haunted house. not the type of gal you'd want to take home to meet momma.


You might have been surprised. I would love if my kids would have brought home haunters. My daughter used to date a guy and they were talking about the possibility of marriage someday. He came over one Halloween night, and later told my daughter when they had kids, they would not bring them over on Halloween. I was too extreme. Needless to say when they broke up I wasn't upset. Jackass wants to keep my grandkids away on Halloween, I'll show him. I'll put a curse on his sorry butt.

I usually decorate the inside the first week of Oct., and the outside the day of Halloween and tear down that night. This year I've started inside already since we'll be gone the first two weeks of Oct.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

scareme said:


> You might have been surprised. I would love if my kids would have brought home haunters. My daughter used to date a guy and they were talking about the possibility of marriage someday. He came over one Halloween night, and later told my daughter when they had kids, they would not bring them over on Halloween. I was too extreme. Needless to say when they broke up I wasn't upset. Jackass wants to keep my grandkids away on Halloween, I'll show him. I'll put a curse on his sorry butt.
> 
> I usually decorate the inside the first week of Oct., and the outside the day of Halloween and tear down that night. This year I've started inside already since we'll be gone the first two weeks of Oct.


_*You could always burn Jackass at the stake! Just a thought......:jol:*_


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

We are starting this weekend....


----------



## Terror Tom (Oct 27, 2009)

I should be putting them out right now! But I have to go to bed here in a little while so I can work tonight. I usually start putting them out about mid-September. Some stuff doesn't get put out until Halloween day.


----------



## HorrorKnight (Jul 4, 2014)

Seeing that someone in nit too fat from me hung up a string of Christmas lights yesterday, I think I'm actually going to get started this weekend


----------



## HorrorKnight (Jul 4, 2014)

Oops! Not* too far*


----------



## DemoniaD (Sep 17, 2012)

We set ours up this past weekend. We just do a few scenes though, nothing compared to a lot of the awesome set ups I've seen here. I don't have any night time photos yet, but for anyone interested, the day time ones can be seen in my album.
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1622


----------



## Japy (Oct 14, 2013)

just got a house this year so I've been contemplating setting some stuff up in advance but at the same time I'm kind of worried about theft as I'm not living too far away from somewhat sketchy neighborhoods.

Think next year I'm going to hit it pretty hard though, and figure out how to secure my props.


----------



## DemoniaD (Sep 17, 2012)

We live in a rural area, and have our display area fenced and locked. Most of our props are staked in some fashion so the theft risk is low. We have had people jump the fence to take pictures (if the ask, we open the gates..) and a few rude people that have thrown their trash down while taking pictures. 

It's a shame things have to practically be nailed down to stop thievery.


----------



## Japy (Oct 14, 2013)

living in a much nicer area with my folks growing up we had people steal christmas decorations quite often.. It ended up forcing us to put most of the stuff ON the house. But people get a lot crazier over christmas stuff I think.. Not as many home haunters around here.


----------



## DemoniaD (Sep 17, 2012)

I've noticed there aren't many around here anymore either. As a kid, there was at least one spooky house in each neighborhood in town, and the newpaper would do a story on the one it thought was scariest every year. It makes me sad. I love seeing how other people decorate for Halloween.


----------



## Japy (Oct 14, 2013)

It may be due to the increasing number of haunted houses in a given area. It'll be interesting to see if anyone in my neighborhood does it spooky this year.. If not.. Then I'll certainly be THAT guy next year..


----------

